# Panique à bord !



## MyTournesol (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai acheté récemment un iMac G4 Tournesol (premier modèle) et je rencontre un souci avec... Enfin plusieurs.
Déjà, je n'ai jamais eu de bol avec les macs. Un premier G3 en 2006, qui m'a pété dans les mains dès que je l'ai branché.
Un second iMac G3 (même modèle) en Mars 2007 qui a duré 7 mois, puis qui est décédé de la même manière.

Récemment, le 7 octobre, j'ai acheté donc un iMac G4 avec Tiger, pour 180&#8364;, et tout fonctionnait pour le mieux jusqu'à aujourd'hui :

- J'ai voulu installer OS 9 à côté de Tiger pour tester Classic. J'ai donc pris un CD fourni avec mon iMac G3 d'alors (je me suis dit que "iMac" voulait dire "iMac"...). J'ai monté le CD sous Tiger, et copié le "Dossier Système" ainsi que le dossier "Applications (OS 9)" à la racine de mon disque dur.
- Puis je me suis rendu dans le Tableau de bord Démarrage, et ait sélectionné OS 9 (SANS toucher à l'autre dossier système). J'insiste, c'est TOUT.

Et là, les ennuis commencent. 

- Au redémarrage, en lieu et place d'OS 9, un joli point d'interrogation avec une disquette s'affiche. OK. Il ne trouve pas le Dossier Système de démarrage et pourtant j'en ai deux en bon état (à la racine de mon disque dur : "Dossier Système" (pour OS 9) et "Système" (pour OS X, que je n'ai PAS touché).

Je n'ai pas les CD de Tiger. J'ai tenté de redémarrer avec la touche X, l'ordinateur ne veut rien savoir. J'ai tenté de démarrer avec la touche Alt, seul le disque dur avec une icône de Système 9 (icône Finder) s'affiche. Je clique sur la flèche, rien. Pas de trace de X.

Quand je redémarre sur les CD OS 9 fournis avec mon iMac G3, espérant trouver le tableau de bord Démarrage, le démarrage échoue, "kernel trap error" s'affiche, ou bien soit il démarre et fige sur le bureau, soit, sans les extensions, il démarre totalement, mais je ne peux ensuite ni rentrer dans les dossiers, ni piloter la souris.

J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM mais ca n'a servi à rien.

Et cerise sur le gâteau, mon Mac vient de s'éteindre tout seul. Je n'ose pas le rallumer car je sens que ca va faire comme mes deux macs précédents, à savoir il va m'exploser à la tronche.

Alors, comment faire pour retrouver au démarrage ce dossier OS X ?
Merci. (PS Je panique).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------

Voilà. Pour faire joli je le laisse clignoter avec le point d'exclamation et au bout de 5 minutes l'ordinateur s'éteint complètement d'un coup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

Bon, finalement j'ai réussi à démarrer sur le CD d'OS 9.

J'ai ouvert le tableau de bord Démarrage en naviguant avec les touches du clavier (pas facile).

Bilan : Dans le tableau de bord Démarrage, j'ai : iMac Install CD (sélectionné) ou "Disque de Réseau". Rien d'autre. Même plus mon disque dur (appelé "iMac").
Pas de trace du disque dur non plus sur le bureau.

J'en conclus donc que mon disque dur est dead.
Evidemment, il y avait tous mes cours dessus. Heureusement que j'ai tout sauvegardé.
Re-Edit : dans Outil disque dur, j'ai "<non monté>, Type ATA, Bus 2." J'en conclus que c'est mon disque dur. Quand je veux le faire monter, j'obtiens l'erreur : "Impossible de monter le(s) volume(s).".

J'attends votre verdict !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

le plus triste c'est que sur ton G4 tu avais sans doute classic
Mais comme t'as pas les cd...
( de tiger uniquement ou aucun , vu tes manips , aucun)

un point qui m'étonne
t'en es plus à ton premier mac

donc maintenant , normalement , tu sais qu'un mac est forcement  accompagné de ses cd-dvd
et que si y a pas au moment de la vente ,  ben c'est un mauvais plan et qu'il vaut mieux ne pas acheter sauf prix très très interessant + plan B

-
Ici 
un DD interne c'est pas très cher
mais tu restes coincé pour le reste
(pas de cd pas d'apple hardware test )

au final ca va peut etre couter aussi cher ou plus qu'un mac d'occaze plus puissant avec dvd


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2009)

A part trouver un DVD de Tiger (version boîte), je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on peut faire...

Pour démarrer sur OS X, le raccourcis clavier était Pomme-X, je crois.


----------



## MyTournesol (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Ce qui me fait bizarre, c'est qu'avant de sélectionner "Mac OS 9" dans le tableau de bord "Démarrage" (qui détectait à ce moment là correctement mes deux dossiers systèmes : MacOS X 10.4.11 dans _System_ et MacOS 9.2 dans _Dossier Système_), j'avais bien deux dossiers Systèmes, sains et rangés à la bonne place sur mon disque dur...

Et je n'ai pas modifié mon dossier System par inadvertance ni rien installé de douteux avant le plantage. (l'avantage sous Mac, c'est que l'on peut être certain de ce genre de chose, pas comme dans Windows).

J'ai donc ramené mon ordinateur chez le vendeur (qui tient une boutique physique d'informatique, encore une chance), et suis reparti de la boutique en voyant mon Mac du coin de l'oeil posé sur le comptoir, avec son écran à damier, avec au centre sa disquette et son "?" clignotant.

Le vendeur a essayé de réinstaller un OS sur la machine, "sans succès" m'a t'il dit.
Je lui ai demandé si c'était le disque dur, la cause la plus probable selon moi, il m'a dit qu'il ne le pensait pas.

Il lui restait un deuxième G4 (le même) pour pièces, il va donc essayer d'échanger quelques pièces pour voir éventuellement si mon Mac se réveille.

Quant au Mac qui s'éteint après avoir fait clignoter son "?" pendant 5 minutes, je pense que c'est normal (je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu ce symptôme...)...

Avec mon pessimisme ordinaire, je sais déjà ce que je vais entendre ce soir en rappelant ! "Ah monsieur il est mort on peut rien faire"...

Après je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet Apple, mais même si l'ordinateur n'est pas neuf, voire même plutôt vieux, même après un mois ça fait quand même un petit quelque chose de perdre son Mac^^


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

MyTournesol a dit:


> Il lui restait un deuxième G4 (le même) pour pièces, il va donc essayer d'échanger quelques pièces pour voir éventuellement si mon Mac se réveille.


Très bien ca, il y a donc de l'espoir!


> Avec mon pessimisme ordinaire, je sais déjà ce que je vais entendre ce soir en rappelant ! "Ah monsieur il est mort on peut rien faire"...


et pour te remonter le moral il va te chanter " il est moooort le soleil"
( avec une voix plus virile  que Nicoletta)



> Après je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet Apple, mais même si l'ordinateur n'est pas neuf, voire même plutôt vieux, même après un mois ça fait quand même un petit quelque chose de perdre son Mac^^


bah tu sais  vaudrait mieux ca tout de suite et s'en remettre que d'avoir un mac  bancal avec soucis divers plus ou moins réparables


----------



## MyTournesol (10 Novembre 2009)

Ah là là là là !

Bonjour à tous!
Rappelons que le Mac dort aujourd'hui encore chez le réparateur.

Et voilà ce matin qu'en tapant "blinking diskette question mark" dans google à partir de mon PC je tombe sur ...

http://www.bombich.com/mactips/openfirmware.html

Citation : _And now, you are faced with the misery that results from doing whatever you did                  to set the computer to start from a Mac OS 9 System Folder the last time your computer was actually working.

_Autrement dit, "et maintenant vous êtes face à un problème résultant du fait que vous avez demandé à l'ordinateur de démarrer à partir d'un dossier Système MacOS 9, la dernière fois qu'il fonctionnait encore."

Cette page nous informe aussi que: "you cannot boot into OS 9 from any partition                 on this disk." (vous ne pouvez pas démarrer MacOS 9, à partir de n'importe quelle partition sur ce disque).

C'est exactement ce que j'ai demandé à l'ordinateur de faire...
Peut être que la solution se trouve/trouvait dans cette page !

J'hésite à recontacter le vendeur ^^


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2009)

et ton reparateur ne sait pas corriger les blocages openfirmware?
( SI c'est bien ca , ce qui n'est pas certain)

il a tout ce qu'il faut
( je dirai même que dans les docs Apple , en dehors des manips  officielles d'un utilisateur concernant open firmware , c'est  le voyage chez réparateur qui est préconisé)


----------



## MyTournesol (10 Novembre 2009)

Disons que le réparateur-vendeur(?) est le gérant de la boutique, Mac et PC. Il n'est pas "revendeur agréé Apple" ni réparateur officiel... Donc je ne connais pas son statut officiel vis à vis du matériel Mac.

Il m'a dit à mon précédent appel (il y a quatre jours) que "ce n'était pas le disque dur", mais qu'il n'avait pas réussi à réinstaller un système sur le Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2009)

ce qui s'expliquerait ,si open firmware est activé qu'il ne puisse pas installer si facilement  ( open firmware ca bloque certaines choses , c'est fait pour ca)


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2009)

mais quelau'un d'un minimum au courant ou savant utiliser google saura faire un reset du mot de passe OpenFirmware. Dit donc, ca serait pas un clown ton revendeur ?


----------



## MyTournesol (13 Novembre 2009)

Réponse demain


----------



## KERRIA (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Mac et PC...attend..Il s'appellerait pas "MAC & PC LOVER" ton magasin.....? si oui récupère ta machine.....Je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois à faire avec un "réparateur" et j'ai trouvé qu'il était de taille car : payé une réparation bidon pour une panne technique qu'ensuite j'ai solutionné seul.......

A+


----------



## didgar (16 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Suis pas nécessairement un spécialiste mais :

- de mémoire un système ne se copie pas il faut l'installer ! Ceci étant, ton pb de redémarrage sous X n'est - à mon avis - pas dû à ça !

- il est normal qu'encore sous X tu aies pu voir dans les prefs systèmes "démarrage" les deux OS distincts

- si tu n'as pas réussi à démarrer sous 9 ( à partir du disque interne ) c'est parce que les "gestionnaires Mac OS 9" ne sont pas installés sur le disque interne ! C'est une option à cocher quand on installe OSX et celui qui l'a installé sur la machine n'a pas cocher cette case.

- c'est toujours à cause de cette option "gestionnaires Mac OS9" que quand tu réussis à démarrer sur ton cd OS9, tu n'arrives pas à voir ton système X dans le tableau de bord démarrage.

A mon avis - mais je peux me tromper -, ton disque interne n'a rien mais la seule solution pour retrouver ton mac en forme est de le redémarrer à partir d'un CD d'install d'OSX, de faire comme si tu voulais lancer la procédure d'install, de quitter et là de mémoire, il te demande de choisir sur quel disque système il doit booter, tu sélectionnes ton X interne et c'est bon !

Fais-toi prêter un cd d'install OSX PPC ! Tu es dans quelle région ?

A+

Didier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------

Re !

Tu peux essayer ça -> http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK mais je ne sais pas si ça "débloquera" la situation !

A+

Didier


----------



## KERRIA (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Il y a ausi ça.....

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-fr

A+


----------



## MyTournesol (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai rappelé le revendeur aujourd'hui et mon iMac aurait retrouvé son fonctionnement normal. J'en saurai plus sur les opérations effectuées quand j'irai le chercher, ce soir normalement.

 Espérons juste que mes fichiers soient toujours là ...


----------



## MyTournesol (17 Novembre 2009)

Eh bien voilà j'ai récupéré mon petit chez le réparateur...

Bilan : carte mère morte. J'ai aussi perdu mes fichiers...

Mais...

Mon iMac a pris une cure ... Le même chassis a été réutilisé, il dispose de la même quantité de Mémoire (768 Mo), mais MacOS 10.3.9 a été installé... ("le CD de MacOS X Tiger ne fonctionnait pas") et en prime une marque noire peu esthétique sur l'écran blanc... Mais bon... Et je viens de découvrir que la pile interne était naze...

Dans Informations Système en revanche, une petite surprise qui m'a fait sourire : 
de 700 Mhz on est passé à 800... Et donc peut être un espoir pour Léopard ?  L'ordinateur est plus silencieux. Le disque dur est passé de 40 à 80Go... Et j'ai un lecteur DVD. ^^

Reste à me trouver un OS pas cher pour cette machine !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

leopard non
867 mhz minimum officiel Apple
y a des bidoullleries pour tenter en dessous mais c'est  pas forcement à faire


----------



## MyTournesol (18 Novembre 2009)

Tant pis! Maintenant je pars à la quête d'un Tiger...


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un Panther (3 CD) et un Tiger (1 DVD) noirs donc universels, et je suis en région Lilloise. Je les prête à condition qu'on soit très précautionneux avec (et que j'ai le temps d'enf aire une image-disque avant !)


----------



## MyTournesol (21 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir!

Merci de la proposition, mais une personne de mon entourage pourra sans doute me prêter un CD (sans en être certain).
Dans Informations Système, le lecteur annoncé est un lecteur DVD sony mais je n'ai pas réussi à lire de DVD dessus (les CD marchent très bien).


----------



## MyTournesol (22 Novembre 2009)

ccciolll,

Je suis désolé, mais je vous ai envoyé un message privé juste avant d'avoir ouvert ma messagerie Facebook, et il se trouve que finalement l'un de mes amis a un DVD de Tiger. Ce qui vous évite de vous tracasser avec l'envoi du vôtre.

Je vous remercie sincèrement pour la proposition.


----------



## MyTournesol (25 Novembre 2009)

DVD ? CD ? Rien ? Marchera ? Marchera pas ? Redémarrera ? Redémarrera pas ? Tiger ? Panther?
Pour le savoir, rendez-vous demain soir.


----------



## MyTournesol (27 Novembre 2009)

bon, il est déjà bien soir, et c'est rageant d'être arrêté si près du but !

Un ami m'a donc donné non pas les CD de Tiger (que je vais essayer de négocier), mais un disque dur externe contenant les 4 images ISO. Je suis même allé chercher des CD-R Maxell à la Fnac, tout content.

J'arrive chez moi, et je me dis "mon PC qui m'a toujours tout bien gravé, même mes photos de New York en août va remplir sa tâche à merveille, je vais mettre ensuite le CD dans le mac et tout va redémarrer".

Erreur ! Les CD-R ne passent absolument pas dans le PC (???). "Windows ne peut pas lire ce disque"... Ah, il sort de l'emballage... Mouais... Essai avec des logiciels de gravure : le graveur n'est même pas reconnu (interne d'origine avec mon ordinateur portable). Pourtant pour lire les CD, aucun problème. Donc c'est mort pour le PC.

J'essaie alors sur mon vaillant Mac G4... La gravure a échoué plusieurs fois pour cause de "mémoire tampon" trop basse. Normal, je copiais les images directement du disque dur externe vers le CD...
Après avoir passé 40 minutes (en USB1) à transférer les images sur le disque dur interne, je recommence la procédure.
Oh, joie ! La gravure se termine, le CD se clôture ! "Gravure Terminée!"... Mais...
Quand je remets le CD dans le lecteur, le Mac bute dessus, ne fait rien du tout et je suis obligé de redémarrer pour faire sortir le CD (après réapparition du Finder!).

Les mêmes CD "gravés" ne passent pas non plus sur mon PC: donc le graveur détruit les CD... ? 

Bref, j'ai arrêté le désastre ici, vérifié que mon Mac pouvait encore lire les CD audio ^^ et ... je vais me coucher. Avec en plus quatre images ISO Tiger qui lorsque je les monte sur le disque dur m'affichent bien l'icône du programme d'installation ! La rage!


----------



## MyTournesol (27 Novembre 2009)

Finalement, mon ami m'a gravé les CD sur le PC d'un autre ami ^^ Les ISO marchaient donc parfaitement, et malheureusement mon graveur de l'iMac a bel et bien gravé les CDs au sens propre (ils sont partiellement rayés). Heureusement, sur les 10, j'en ai bousillé au moins 5, il en reste donc juste assez pour les images Tiger.

Ce soir dans le train j'étais assez pessimiste : "te réjouis pas trop vite, ca va pas marcher voyons !"...
Je rentre, mets le CD 1 dans le lecteur. Hurrra ! Il monte et m'affiche son contenu. Double clic sur "Installation MacOS X"... Redémarrage ... La pomme, la roue... 1 minute, deux minutes... Zut ça va pas marcher... "Choisissez votre langage d'installation". OUF !

En route pour l'installation ! 
J'ai choisi à mes risques et périls une installation toute neuve, donc avec formatage. 
... Avec des CD gravés couçi-couça et un lecteur CD de 2002... J'ai mal au ventre !

(Temps restant : ... 3h... 15!) ^^


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2009)

C'est l'aventure ton histoire ! 


Espérons que cela fonctionne et que tu trouves les cds originaux de tiger! c'est mieux quand même...


----------



## MyTournesol (27 Novembre 2009)

D'ailleurs en parlant d'aventure...
Je viens d'avoir une grosse bouffée de chaleur.
Rappelons que je viens de formater mon disque dur durant l'installation.
Et là, après 2h : "Veuillez insérer le CD MacOS X Install Disc 2" (j'en étais au 3).
Je le mets dans le lecteur... 
"Veuillez insérer le CD MacOS X Install Disc 2" (le message reste, bouton "Annuler" grisé).
"Veuillez insérer le CD MacOS X Install Disc 2" j'éjecte le CD, le remet. Attente. Rien.
"Veuillez insérer le CD MacOS X Install Disc 2". J'éjecte le CD, le remet. Le message disparaît et l'installation continue. Ouf !


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2009)

Tiens bon !

plus qu'un !


----------



## MyTournesol (27 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un peu l'impression que l'installation fait marche arrière... J'en étais à 31 minutes restantes, maintenant c'est 51... (Installation des langues) : Il me semble avoir déjà vu cette étape tout à l'heure...


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2009)

MyTournesol a dit:


> J'ai un peu l'impression que l'installation fait marche arrière... J'en étais à 31 minutes restantes, maintenant c'est 51... (Installation des langues).



non, ce n'est pas dit, probablement beaucoup de petits fichiers a copier qui font chuter le débit


----------



## MyTournesol (28 Novembre 2009)

23:19 - Reste 32 minutes...

"Installation Chinois Traditionnel"...
"Veuillez insérer le disque blabla" ca recommence.
Je le mets 1 fois, il me le rejette... (cette fois ci, le CD3)... Etc... Et ca ne marche pas.
Je réessaie encore une ou deux fois et si ca marche pas je fais quoi ? je ne peux rien faire d'autre que d'insérer le CD ! 
J'essaierai bien de redémarrer, mais bon...

J'ai redémarré, évidemment retour au programme d'installation qui me demande le disque 2, que je mets.
Je sens l'éjection venir... Pour l'instant bloqué avec "Veuillez insérer le CD 2". Le CD est inséré, mais semble tourner dans le vide. Le lecteur m'aurait il lâché en plein milieu de la procédure? En tout cas ça commence à m'agaçer tout ca... Si ça se trouve ça va recommencer, jusqu'à ce fâmeux "Installation de Chinois Traditionnel"...

Ré-édit: ca semble refonctionner, l'installation se relance.
(je fais un nouveau post au nouveau problème sinon celui ci risque d'être trop long !)
... et je semble revenir sur mes pas à chaque fois.
"Installation sous Système BSD" (j'y suis déjà passé, par là!!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h19 ----------

00:14 - Oui, et voilà ! L'installation repasse par les langues, et ça va re-buguer au même endroit ! A savoir "Chinois Traditionnel" ! 
La langue se copie bien, mais ça plante à "Installation... Chinois traditionnel" : "Veuillez insérer le CD 3"...
Je l'insère, mais non!
Je le ré-insère, ça fonctionne...

MON DIEU !
Si d'ici là je n'ai pas fait une crise cardiaque, je vous préviens dès que l'installation se termine.

00:23 : Courage les amis ! Plus que ... 15 minutes !


----------



## didgar (28 Novembre 2009)

Salut !



MyTournesol a dit:


> "Installation Chinois Traditionnel"...




De mémoire,  tu peux faire une installation personnalisée qui va te permettre de ne pas installer, ni les drivers des imprimantes de la terre entière, ni les langues qui - a priori - ne te serviront pas ... à moins que tu causes chinois auquel cas, je te présente mes excuses 

Tout ça pour dire qu'en faisant une install personnalisée, il me semble que tu n'utilises que deux des trois cd ... et tu n'encombres pas ton disque dur avec des choses inutiles.

Bon courage & à+

Didier


----------



## MyTournesol (28 Novembre 2009)

Bah en fait le truc c'est que j'ai fait exprès de tout bien installer. De toute façon peu importe la place que ça prend, c'est un ordinateur de secours donc il ne sera jamais très chargé ! Je voulais une installation de Tiger tout à fait complète, en ayant à utiliser le moins possible les CD par la suite pour installer autre chose, c'est pour cela que j'ai tout installé. 


0:31 : Reste 10 minutes. Prochain post au redémarrage, je l'espère (voire même avant )
0:34 : CD 4... qui marche du premier coup !
0:45 : EST ENFIN SOUS TIGER et lance ses mises à jour ! Yeepee!


----------



## MyTournesol (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir !

Et voilà presque une journée que mon iMac tourne impeccablement sous Tiger. J'ai bien fait toutes les mises à jour, donc je suis en 10.4.11. Le système tourne comme une horloge. 

A bientôt pour le prochain problème ! 
J-(x) avant le prochain problème.
Oui, parce que maintenant je n'ai plus confiance en mon iMac...

D'ailleurs petit aparté : je suis allé à la Fnac tout à l'heure avec un ami. Trônait en plein milieu du stand informatique l'un des nouveaux iMac (Alu). J'ai touché la partie supérieure gauche, derrière l'écran : on pouvait faire cuire un oeuf sur le plat dessus, ou se réchauffer les mains (un peu trop, même)...

PS2 : Si vous avez un CD/DVD rayé ou illisible, essayez de verser quelques gouttes d'huile de tournesol dessus, faites quelques inclinaisons du support, passez sous l'eau froide, essuyez délicatement avec kleenex et... magie ! (cela vient de marcher pour mes CD "bousillés")


----------



## MyTournesol (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à vous !

Après 1h de lecture de forums pour savoir comment graver une image Apple Hardware Test sur un CD (si l'on grave à partir d'un PC il faut convertir etc...) ... j'y suis arrivé.

Voici mon iMac qui reboote sur Apple Hardware Test...
Le test se déroule...

_Résultats:_
*AirPort : No device found.
Logic Board : Passed.
Mass Storage : Passed.
Memory : Passed.
Modem : Device Found.
Video RAM : Passed.

*Quelques jours de tranquillité d'esprit en plus !


----------

